# Moving to NYC - Help!!!



## Deanmfc (May 1, 2013)

Hi all,

Wondering if any of you good folks might be able to help. I have been offered a position to work in my companies NYC office based in Manhattan financial district, effective from February 2014.

I need to get a head start planning and I really need help on potential areas to live in. I have a young family and so I want to live out in the suburbs away from Manhattan, I dont mind commuting to NYC each day, open, green spaces are essential.

My daughter will be 6 and my son 3 by the time we arrive, so a good school is essential. I am told the location of my house will impact this. Anybody recommend a good residential area, not too crowded with good schooling?

Looking for a min 3 bedroom house with a big garden, can anybody share any good links so I can look at houses for rent?

Any other hints and tips would be greatly appreciated also.

Many thanks in advance for any advice you are able to share.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!
What budget will you work with for rent plus utilities? What daily commute are you open to?


----------



## Deanmfc (May 1, 2013)

twostep said:


> Congratulations!
> What budget will you work with for rent plus utilities? What daily commute are you open to?


I would put my budget at around usd4k per month, that needs to cover rent and all house bills. 

If I could be 15-20 miles from manhattan then that would be good as I like to cycle to work, however anything up to 2 hours would be fine if it means getting a really good school and community and I can get a bus or train etc to NYC.

Thx


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Deanmfc said:


> I would put my budget at around usd4k per month, that needs to cover rent and all house bills.
> 
> If I could be 15-20 miles from manhattan then that would be good as I like to cycle to work, however anything up to 2 hours would be fine if it means getting a really good school and community and I can get a bus or train etc to NYC.
> 
> Thx


You will not cycle 20 miles in summer in NY humidity and heat and two hours are a normal commute with public transportation. Back to my question - what is your budget? Google a real estate agent who handles rentals. The answer I got friends in the area I would rather not share.


----------



## Deanmfc (May 1, 2013)

twostep said:


> You will not cycle 20 miles in summer in NY humidity and heat and two hours are a normal commute with public transportation. Back to my question - what is your budget? Google a real estate agent who handles rentals. The answer I got friends in the area I would rather not share.



I have cycled in Spain so the humidity is fine for me, but I get the feeling I will need to live much further out than 15 miles anyway. As stated in previous post, the budget is approx USD4500 per month, that needs to cover house rent and any bills associated with it. Just some suggestions on areas would be good, I can run Google searches myself, just dont know enough about New York beyond Manhattan and Queens so was wondering what options might be suitable.

Cheers


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I am not sure what $4,500 affords you nowadays in the suburbs but I like an area called Bronxville. It has a great school district and you can be in Grand Central in about 30 minutes. From there you will need about another 20-30 min by subway to get downtown. Biking in the city is not a good idea as drivers are not used to bikers and so it's very dangerous. A friend of mine was hit a few times before finally giving up. Since you will be downtown you might want to look in NJ as well. Less expensive and good schools and extremely boring if you are used to the city. We have friends in Marlboro which is nice for families. The commute is an hour and a half each way. Remember if you are in the suburbs you will need 2 cars.


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

Take a look a Fairfield CT. About 50 miles north. Great town, Great schools I walk to the beach and can walk to the station train takes me into grand central my office is Times Square. I pay $2650 for a 3 bed. I've moved from London in July with the wife and Two kids. Can't really think of a bad thing to say about the place. If you have any question feel free to ask and congratulations


----------



## Deanmfc (May 1, 2013)

mrussell39 said:


> Take a look a Fairfield CT. About 50 miles north. Great town, Great schools I walk to the beach and can walk to the station train takes me into grand central my office is Times Square. I pay $2650 for a 3 bed. I've moved from London in July with the wife and Two kids. Can't really think of a bad thing to say about the place. If you have any question feel free to ask and congratulations


Thanks so much for this, that's the second tip for Fairfield I've had, will check it out. How long does the train take each way and what do you pay for the fare per month? O you also have the school name so I can check it out? Really appreciate this, many thanks.


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

A great tool is neighborhood scout. Website allows you to check our areas. schools, crime etc. All the schools are good which was a shock coming from the UK. My son attends roger sherman. Commute is 1hr 10 mins I don't have a monthly card as I don't travel in every day. Peak is $32 return without a card. If that's to far out. Check out the towns between Fairfield and NY on the northern metro line.


----------



## Geribstewart (May 19, 2013)

Hi

I recommend you look at NJ towns. The following should work really well for you and your family. Great houses, schools, parks, 20 miles from nyc, commute by bus or train. You should look into westfield, scotch plains, fanwood, berkeley heights, new providence, summit. These areas are close to each other so one realtor would be able to help you. Your budget should be able to get you a 3 bed house in those areas although don't expect a mansion. The downside to living here is that it's expensive. DM me if you need anymore info


----------

